# Question about trail use



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Some of the state atv trails I like to ride are shared usage atv/snowmobile trails. Have never ridden this time of year so how do you know if the trails are open for atv or snowmobile use only? Is it open to both, depends on amount of snow, depends on time of year? Was thinking about riding this weekend but don't want to get up there and find out its only open to snowmobiles. Considering the lack of snow I thought it would be a fun time to ride quads up there. 

On the dnr maps it shows these trails designated for atv and snowmobile use. Could not find any further info. on dnr website. Thanks.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

If the trails are dual designated than they are open to atv use as well as snowmobile use. 

But stay off Snowmobile only Designated trails.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Thanks.


----------

